# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  ваша идеальная жизнь

## jeri

Я постоянно покупаю лотерейные билеты, и недавно, во время розыгрыша очередного джек-пота, я подумала: «А что будет, если я сейчас выиграю эти деньги?» И честно говоря, ужаснулась, когда поняла, что абсолютно ничего!  счастливее я от этого не стану(

А что такого должно произойти в вашей жизни, что-бы вы навсегда расстались с мыслями о суициде?( пусть даже это что-то из разряда невероятного) ,если-бы вы могли построить свою жизнь так как вам этого хочется, какой бы она была?

----------


## Dementiy

Я бы хотел жить в волшебном мире, вроде миров Толкиена.
Хотя, нет, пожалуй, лучше в виртуальном мире (что даже более реально).

Хотел бы быть программой (да вот такой бред).  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Зато я бы знал о своей принципиальной неуничтожимости  (программу же нельзя уничтожить до тех пор, пока есть ее копия на DVD и комп с дисководом).

Я бы хотел сам определять, сколько мне жить (100, 1000, 1000000), - на сколько сил хватит.
Терпеть не могу этот дамоклов меч над своей шеей.

С этим же связан и страх смерти.
Хочу чтобы меня нельзя было убить.
Никак, абсолютно.
Прекратить жизнь может только сам человек по своему свободному и обдуманному решению.

Люди в том мире не должны размножаться как им вздумается.
Возникновение новой жизни - это удел Высшей Силы.

Я хотел бы быть волшебником. Вообще люблю всякую магию, хотя по мне этого никогда не скажешь.
Не супер-пупер громовержцем, а так, по мелочи: огонь зажечь, кружку со стола опрокинуть...

Хотел бы жить в мире, где есть Бог, ну или некая Сила/Закон/Карма, благодаря которому обеспечивалась мировая справедливость.
И, самое главное, чтобы не было насилия.
То есть в этом мире должно быть очень трудно (в идеале невозможно), причинить человеку такую боль, с которой он ничего не может сделать.

Хотел бы поменьше работать на еду и кров.
Нет, совсем отменять пищу не стоит, просто она должна быть более доступной (вроде плодово-ягодного изобилия на юге).
Ну или маленькие волшебные штучки вроде скатерти-самобранки.

Хотел бы чтобы этот мир был красивым (даже очень красивым) и чтобы я мог принимать участия в его преображении (эдакий Minecraft ставший реальностью).
Претензий на God-mode у меня нет, пусть творчество будет достаточно трудным и занимает много свободного времени (все равно у меня его там море).

Ну как-то так, примерно.  :Smile:

----------


## TheRiddle

А я бы хотел жить тысячи две или три лет назад.  Где-нибудь в небольшой деревушке. Ухаживать за огородом, животинок всяких разводить, в лес за грибами или на рыбалку ходить, просто сидеть и общаться с соседями в узком кругу, на небо глазеть. 

Или, второй вариант. Примерно тот же временной отрезок, но уже в роли какого-нибудь одинокого воина. Путешествовать по миру вместе со своей лошадкой и остро заточенным клинком. А потом, после двадцати лет путешествий случайно забрести в одну из деревушек и обосноваться там - а дальше все так, как и в прошлом варианте.

А если говорить про реальный мир и про то, что вполне возможно осуществить: хочу снять или купить маленькую, ветхую однокомнатную квартирку, купить в нее ортопедический матрас и набор гантелей для тренировки. Просыпаться в четыре утра - делать пробежку, потом немного с гантельками, душ, завтрак, работа, отдых, а вечерком или в кинотеатр или просто фильм интересный скачать и посмотреть. А летом снимать где-нибудь возле леса дачу. Переехать туда с ноутбуком, дышать воздухом и работать. Вот такое простое желание. Ни магии, ни машины времени не требуется :Smile:  Как раз к этому сейчас понемногу и стремлюсь. Думаю, что вселенная поймет, что ничего эгоистичного и запредельного я не требую, и предоставит мне возможности или хотя бы приоткроет дверцы :Smile:

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Достаточно отсутствия диагноза, все остальное второстепенно.

----------


## TheRiddle

На самом деле, вряд ли есть что-то первостепенное или второстепенное. Но если уж так рассуждать, то первостепенное - это воздух, вода и еда. Без этого жить нельзя. А без всего остального можно. Вот только мало кому удается так жить, хотя и примеры есть.

----------


## Герда

> Достаточно отсутствия диагноза, все остальное второстепенно.


         да :Smile:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

"счастье для всех, даром, и пусть никто не уйдет обиженным"

- всё, что мне надо.

----------


## TheRiddle

Счастье - это не вещь. Его нельзя пощупать. Оно не появляется и не пропадает. Оно есть всегда. Просто его не видно. Как не видно голубое небо во время грозы. Оно там есть, мы знаем, что оно есть, но не видим. 
А вообще, счастье - это просто слово. Никто не знает, что это слово значит. Можно лишь указать на признаки счастья. Но само счастье - просто слово. Как и любовь, как и свобода, как и выбор - просто слова, в смысле которых мы даже не пытаемся разобраться. И стремимся к этим словам, не понимая, чего, собственно, хотим.
Я вот думаю, а что если человек вдруг забудет язык? Вообще все слова, все логические цепочки, связанные со словами, и будет действовать просто на уровне инстинктов и понимания. Без всех этих концепций. Ведь если нет счастья и несчастья, одиночества, грусти, страдания (как слов), то что есть? Как мы можем знать, что страдаем, если нет такого слова? Как бы мы узнали, что одиноки, если бы даже такого понятия не было бы? Ведь в детстве мы все были одни, играли себе со своими машинками или куклами и не знали такого слова - "одиночество". А потом узнали. И теперь мучаемся. Удивительная штука...

----------


## Dementiy

Я не фанат Н.Носкова, но сейчас его песня очень в тему.

_Под хрустальным мостом реки чистой воды
И никто над цветами не властен
И не дерево счастья, а счастья сады
А на меньшее я не согласен
Не согласен...

Станет другом большим для зверей и для птиц
Человек больше им не опасен
И не будет впомине озлобленных лиц
А на меньшее я не согласен

Верит в глупые сны до сих пор детвора
Жаль, но я к этим снам непричастен
День настанет и нам расставаться пора
А на меньшее я не согласен
Не согласен...

Я однажды проснусь, а вокруг мир другой
Светел, чист, бесконечно прекрасен
А на троне высоком царица-Любовь
А на меньшее я не согласен
А на меньшее я не согласен
Не согласен...
Не согласен..._

*Николай Носков (с)*

----------


## TheRiddle

С самого детства мурашки от этой песни. Не переношу нашу эстраду, но это - просто шедевр...

----------


## Unity

> Я бы хотел жить в волшебном мире, вроде миров Толкиена.
> Хотя, нет, пожалуй, лучше в виртуальном мире (что даже более реально).
> 
> Хотел бы быть программой (да вот такой бред). 
> Зато я бы знал о своей принципиальной неуничтожимости  (программу же нельзя уничтожить до тех пор, пока есть ее копия на DVD и комп с дисководом).
> 
> Я бы хотел сам определять, сколько мне жить (100, 1000, 1000000), - на сколько сил хватит.
> Терпеть не могу этот дамоклов меч над своей шеей.
> 
> ...


  О, как хотелось бы жить в... Этом мире, что Вы описали!.. ^_^ 
Но, увы... Реальность несхожа на возвышенный сей идеал, потому аз на форуме, посему жажду смерти...

----------


## Шол

:Frown:

----------


## Герда

> О как ... Этом мире, что Вы описали!.. ^_^ 
> Но, увы... Реальность несхожа на возвышенный сей идеал, потому аз на форуме, посему жажду смерти...


 да= :Frown:

----------


## TheRiddle

Если подумать, то жизнь и так такая, как описал Unity. Как минимум, по той причине, что те вещи, о которых написал Unity, итак существуют, иначе он бы попросту не мог о них писать. Попробуйте написать о том, чего не существует? Не получится. Потому что этого нет.

«Я бы хотел сам определять, сколько мне жить (100, 1000, 1000000)» - кто сказал, что мы, например, перед рождением, не сами определяли, сколько нам жить, где, как, в каком теле? Никто не знает. Есть только домыслы. Но верить им – глупо. Умрем – тогда узнаем. В любом случае, мы сюда как-то попали.
«Хочу чтобы меня нельзя было убить. Никак, абсолютно.» - «ТЕБЯ» итак нельзя убить. Только твое тело. Но оно – это не ты. Это миллиарды микроорганизмов, которые взаимодействуют и обеспечивают наше пребывание на этой планете.

«Прекратить жизнь может только сам человек по своему свободному и обдуманному решению.» - а может, так и есть. Первый вариант – мы сами перед своим рождением выбираем, сколько хотим пожить здесь. Второй вариант – умираем не мы, а тело. Живем не мы, а тело. А мы – чистое сознание, в котором все это проявляется.

«Люди в том мире не должны размножаться как им вздумается.» - они итак не размножаются, как им вздумается. Природа тщательно продумала процесс размножения. Отклониться от него невозможно. Способ только один, желание возникает тогда, когда должно возникать. И с этим не поспоришь.

«Возникновение новой жизни - это удел Высшей Силы.» - кто сказал, что мы – не проявление Высшей Силы? Никто. Есть лишь домыслы. Но им, как я уже говорил, верить не стоит.

«Я хотел бы быть волшебником. Вообще люблю всякую магию, хотя по мне этого никогда не скажешь.» - ты можешь видеть, слышать, чувствовать, управлять миллиардом микроорганизмов, из которых состоит твое тело, мыслить, фантазировать, манипулировать земными элементами, восхищаться происходящим, дарить радость и счастье близким или знакомым. Это – настоящая магия. Но наш разум – эгоист. Для него все это – данность. Поэтому он ищет постоянного удовлетворения. Ему подавай спецэффекты, супер-способности, превосходство над другими людьми. Ага, слышали уже такое…

«Не супер-пупер громовержцем, а так, по мелочи: огонь зажечь, кружку со стола опрокинуть...» - ты не поверишь, но мы это тоже можем. Причем, без особых усилий. При помощи манипулирования земными элементами. Классно, правда? А ведь это факт.

«Хотел бы жить в мире, где есть Бог, ну или некая Сила/Закон/Карма, благодаря которому обеспечивалась мировая справедливость.» - все это есть. И даже Бог, только не тот, о котором религия говорит или любой человек. Бог – это как дао, святость, чистота. Не объект, не вещь, не материя, не личность. А справедливость всегда присутствует. Имеешь эгоистические желания – получай страдания. Сунул палец в кипяток – ааааааа. Сделал приятно другому человеку – и самому приятно. Тут поподробнее. Если сделал приятно другому и ждешь от него ответа или поощрения или восхищения – это эгоизм. Наслаждение приходит от самого действия, а не от последствий. Справедливость есть во всем.

«И, самое главное, чтобы не было насилия.
То есть в этом мире должно быть очень трудно (в идеале невозможно), причинить человеку такую боль, с которой он ничего не может сделать.» - мы смотрим на насилие и боль с точки зрения личности. Не осознавая при этом истинный смысл всего этого. Есть люди, которые могут жить с невероятной болью, практически не обращая на нее внимание. И у них нет отклонений в организме. Как? Они каким-то образом научились понимать боль, принимать ее, осознавать и позволять ей присутствовать. Вот и все. А желание, чтобы боли не было – очень примитивная попытка убежать от реальности. 

«Хотел бы поменьше работать на еду и кров.» - так в чем проблема? Человеку для жизни нужен кров, хлеб, картошка, курочка, салатик летний, вода, какая-нибудь каша. И все! Без остального уже можно жить. А если хочется красной икоркой бутерброды мазать – это уже эгостическое желание, попытка получить наслаждение от еды, которая по сути является просто источником энергии.

«Хотел бы чтобы этот мир был красивым (даже очень красивым) и чтобы я мог принимать участия в его преображении (эдакий Minecraft ставший реальностью).» - наша планета – самая красивая, красочная, яркая и приятная во всей Солнечной системе. Хочешь преображать? Тогда купи огород и взрасти сад. Сложно? Дорого? Лень? Вот бы, махнул рукой – речка появилась, повел носом – гора поднялась, повернул голову – океан под боком. А это уже – вмешательство в жизнь других организмов. Нам бы не хотелось, чтобы другие люди вдруг начали указывать нам, что делать, и меняли бы нас по своему усмотрению? Вот и не нужно мешать другим. Вон, древние славяне дали напутствие новым поколениям – живите в согласии с природой. Так просто. И так сложно…

Ну вот. Мое вдохновение проявило себя, улыбнулось, вздохнуло, спрыгнуло с плеча и улетело через окно. Обещало вернуться. Было бы классно, если бы вы как-нибудь прокомментировали это произведение  :Smile:

----------


## Melissa

А я сейчас играю в лотерею. Уже представила какой буду счастливой с кучей бабла. И не надо мне соплей, любовь, чуйства... Просто хочу много денег)))

----------


## Pechalka

> Просто хочу много денег)))


 Вы до такой степени меркантильны?

----------


## Dementiy

> Ну вот. Мое вдохновение проявило себя, улыбнулось, вздохнуло, спрыгнуло с плеча и улетело через окно. Обещало вернуться. Было бы классно, если бы вы как-нибудь прокомментировали это произведение


 Я не стану комментировать ваш пост, потому что не хочу вас расстраивать.
Если подобные мысли удерживают вас в этом мире, то зачем мне переубеждать вас в обратном?
Тем не менее, спасибо что потратили свое время.

К тому же, я немного занят.
Вот сейчас погуляю  по полю с конем и пойду качать друида в WoW.  :Wink:

----------


## TheRiddle

Честно говоря, меня ничего не удерживает ни в каком мире. О суициде хоть и задумывался, но это были вполне адекватные мысли, реакция на неприятные ситуации. А почему не хотите расстраивать? Вернее, чем можете расстроить? Мне было бы очень интересно почитать. Если хотите, можете даже в ЛС написать, чтобы расстроить только меня :Smile:

----------


## Melissa

> Вы до такой степени меркантильны?


 Каждому своё, зайчик  :Wink:

----------


## jeri

> Вы до такой степени меркантильны?


 Почему то когда человек говорит о том, что хочет многое в жизни попробовать, посмотреть мир , просто чувствовать себя защищенным, ощущать почву под ногами-это не вызывает порицания. Все это он и имеет ввиду, когда говорит о том, что хочет много денег, в этом нет ничего плохого)

----------


## Pechalka

Согласна,но как показывает жизнь,за деньги идеальную жизнь не купишь.

----------


## jeri

> Согласна,но как показывает жизнь,за деньги идеальную жизнь не купишь.


 Конечно-же нет, об этом речь и не идет)

----------


## Герда

согласна---*

----------


## Dementiy

> А почему не хотите расстраивать? Вернее, чем можете расстроить? Мне было бы очень интересно почитать. Если хотите, можете даже в ЛС написать, чтобы расстроить только меня


 Видите ли в чем дело... Я не-на-ви-жу этот мир.
Меня тошнит от этой несправедливости, безысходности и насилия на каждом шагу.
А когда вы хотите представить его справедливым (добрым, хорошим), мне становится еще хуже.
Несмотря на такое отношение, я готов выслушать осознанный аргумент в его оправдание.

Но нет, вам надо было повыхватывать идеи из разных религиозных мировоззрений и свалить все это в одну кучу.
Стал ли мир от этого выглядеть лучше? Сомневаюсь.
После этого, вы принялись убеждать невидимого противника в том, что дерьмо - прекрасно, просто он не умеет его готовить...

"Насильно мил не будешь".
От того что уродливой невесте накрасили щеки свеклой и подвели брови угольком, - она не стала красавицей. Скорее наоборот, вся эта мишура делает ее еще более отвратительной.  :Confused:

----------


## TheRiddle

Если вы имеете в виду "науку о смысле жизни", которой посвятили свою тему на форуме, то я однажды тоже увидел видеозапись с этим бородатым дяденькой. И он меня действительно тронул, до глубины души. Начал взахлеб слушать все, о чем он говорит. Столько теории, столько обещаний, прямой рай, который ждет в конце. А потом увидел, как он начал рассказывать о всяких уровнях, концепциях, алгоритмах бла бла бла. Ничем не лучше того же "Трансерфинга реальности". Причем, трансерфинг и тот кажется более реалистичным, чем эта "наука о жизни". 

Заменить концепцию ужасной жизни концепцией стремления к развитию - хороший способ убежать от реальности. Главное, не переборщить.

----------


## TheRiddle

Если вы имеете в виду "науку о смысле жизни", которой посвятили свою тему на форуме, то я однажды тоже увидел видеозапись с этим бородатым дяденькой. И он меня действительно тронул, до глубины души. Начал взахлеб слушать все, о чем он говорит. Столько теории, столько обещаний, прямой рай, который ждет в конце. А потом увидел, как он начал рассказывать о всяких уровнях, концепциях, алгоритмах бла бла бла. Ничем не лучше того же "Трансерфинга реальности". Причем, трансерфинг и тот кажется более реалистичным, чем эта "наука о жизни". 

Заменить концепцию ужасной жизни концепцией стремления к развитию - хороший способ убежать от реальности. Главное, не переборщить.

----------


## TheRiddle

> Видите ли в чем дело... Я не-на-ви-жу этот мир.
> Меня тошнит от этой несправедливости, безысходности и насилия на каждом шагу.
> А когда вы хотите представить его справедливым (добрым, хорошим), мне становится еще хуже.
> Несмотря на такое отношение, я готов выслушать осознанный аргумент в его оправдание.
> 
> Но нет, вам надо было повыхватывать идеи из разных религиозных мировоззрений и свалить все это в одну кучу.
> Стал ли мир от этого выглядеть лучше? Сомневаюсь.
> После этого, вы принялись убеждать невидимого противника в том, что дерьмо - прекрасно, просто он не умеет его готовить...
> 
> ...


 

Дело в том, что я ничего не выдирал и не сваливал в кучу. Просто написал свои мысли по поводу каждого уже написанного пункта об идеальном мире. Попробуйте опровергнуть именно их. Но я не навязываю свои мысли и не заставляю вас верить в это. Сам понимаю, что вы чувствуете. 
Но, тот мир, который вы ненавидите и который заставляет меня грызть стены от отчаяния, находится только внутри. Каждый раз, когда мне удается каким-то чудом оказаться на улице или, что еще лучше, на природе, где нет напоминания о людях, я с восхищением понимаю, что всем этим мыслям внутри попросту не за что зацепиться, что они не существуют в реальном мире.
Тот мир, который вы ненавидите - это лишь фантазия о мире. Попытка описать его, охарактеризовать, дать определение. Ведь так сложно жить, не зная, что вокруг. Намного проще сказать - вокруг Ад и я живу в Аду. Как будто опора какая-то. 

Я вот заметил, что бросить это негативное ощущение мира, эту внутреннюю фантазию, очень сложно. Это похоже на смерть. Так же сложно, как и выстрелить себе в голову. Или как спрыгнуть с крыши дома. Очевидно, что оставить все эти мысли получится только тогда, когда они доведут тебя до предела. Но они хитрые, знают эту черту и никогда через нее не переступят...

Поэтому сейчас просто пытаюсь отпускать все. Появляется мысль о себе или о жизни - отпускаю ее. И внутри появляется ощущение легкого дуновения. И становится немного легче.

----------


## TheRiddle

И вообще, мне кажется, что нет разницы между людьми, которые ненавидят мир и любят его. И те, и другие не видят реальный мир. У каждого перед глазами фантазия о мире, представление о нем. И, что интересно, тем, кто любит мир, не лучше, чем мне или вам. Они очарованы чем-то, околдованы мыслями или событиями, как будто под наркотиками. Как и мы...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Очевидно, что оставить все эти мысли получится только тогда, когда они доведут тебя до предела.


 Только это очень долго и мучительно, лучше самому и осознанно ускорить свое развитие!

----------


## Dementiy

> Дело в том, что я ничего не выдирал и не сваливал в кучу. Просто написал свои мысли по поводу каждого уже написанного пункта об идеальном мире. Попробуйте опровергнуть именно их.


 Да, но получилась именно куча.
И мне нет нужны опровергать все эти мысли, ибо они сами себя опровергают.



> Но я не навязываю свои мысли и не заставляю вас верить в это.


 Может и не навязываете, но читать все это неприятно.
Но ничего, потерпим. Не в первый раз и не в последний.



> Но, тот мир, который вы ненавидите и который заставляет меня грызть стены от отчаяния, находится только внутри. Каждый раз, когда мне удается каким-то чудом оказаться на улице или, что еще лучше, на природе, где нет напоминания о людях, я с восхищением понимаю, что всем этим мыслям внутри попросту не за что зацепиться, что они не существуют в реальном мире.


 Верно, лишь отчасти, потому что ту серую муть, которую вы испытываете в своей голове, вы бы не смогли сотворить сами.
Силенок не хватит на такое.



> Очевидно, что оставить все эти мысли получится только тогда, когда они доведут тебя до предела. Но они хитрые, знают эту черту и никогда через нее не переступят...


 Я вам сочувствую, и желаю разобраться в себе.

----------


## TheRiddle

Если вам неприятно читать - дело только в вас. Мне, к примеру, приятно. Значит, слова сами по себе не являются приятными или неприятными. Это мы даем им характеристики. А серая муть, которую я испытываю в своей голове, пришла от других людей. Потому как в детстве, в три-четыре года, я был счастливым ребенком. Мог просто гулять по улице и внезапно заговорить с абсолютно незнакомым человеком на абсолютно любую тему. За словом в карман не лез. И радовался каждому новому дню. И где же тогда был этот ужасный мир? Он попросту не существовал. А когда он начал существовать? А началось все после того, как я впервые столкнулся с социумом в лице недоразвитых сверстников (говорю о школе). И в течение десяти лет практически каждый день со стороны окружающих сверстников в мою голову заливалось негативное отношение к самому себе. Можно назвать это психической травмой. 
Разве мир сотворил со мной такое? Быть может, деревья меня обзывали? Собачки с кошечками опускали ниже плинтуса? Птички материли меня по утрам? А может солнышко или свежий ветер брезгливо смотрели в мою сторону и плевались? Нет. Люди сделали меня таким. Не взрослые люди, а мои сверстники. Вернее, я сам таким стал. Потому что в раннем возрасте физически не мог сопротивляться такому напору с их стороны. И впитывал каждое оскорбление и обиду, как губка. Мне кажется, что точно так же происходит и с другими людьми. 

Не обижайтесь на мир. Он вам ничего не сделал. Но у вас есть полное право обижаться на людей, от которых, собственно, и идут все существующие проблемы. Попробуйте сказать, что это не так. Назовите мне хоть одну проблему, которая не связана с другими людьми.

----------


## TheRiddle

Несколько примеров.
1. Человек - болен или инвалид. Считал бы он это проблемой, если бы не было других людей? Если бы ему не было с чем сравнивать? Нет. Он бы воспринимал это, как данность. А если бы все вокруг были инвалидами, страдал бы он от своей ограниченности? Нет.

2. Человек - социофоб. Если бы не было социума, существовала бы эта проблема? Нет. Если бы все были социофобами, приносила бы эта болезнь такие страдания, как сейчас? Нет.

3. Предательство, измена, недопонимание. Это связано исключительно с людьми. Мир не предает и не изменяет. Люди делают это. 

И так можно перечислять все существующие проблемы. И все они будут связаны с людьми. Они будут зависеть от них, появляться от них. Конечно, если идти дальше, то все проблемы идут не от самих людей, а от их наполнения, от их мыслей. Но сейчас смысл не в этом. Мир не является плохим или хорошим. Он просто есть. Для того, чтобы могли быть мы. И мы есть. И мы ненавидим мир, благодаря которому мы есть. Абсурд. Это как ненавидеть чашку за то, что в ней невкусный чай... Приготовь вкусный. Ведь у тебя есть все для этого. Но намного легче сидеть и винить во всем чашку.

----------


## jangar

деньги это большая свобода в пространстве возможностей земной жизни . что поможет социально приспособиться и ,возможно, улучшить карму . 
это и дорогостоящая психотерепия в то числе .

----------


## Pechalka

У тебя что-то везде деньги...деньги.Не хватает? Больная слишком тема для тебя?

Меня бы даже вилла на берегу моря,личный самолет и яхта,мешок с миллиардами не сделали полностью счастливой...а только морально удовлетворенной.Потому что мои проблемы деньгами не решаемы...(

----------


## Dementiy

*TheRiddle*
А вы никогда не задумывались об истинных причинах того, что здесь происходит?

Почему другие люди вас обижали?
Почему вам больно?
Как вообще это возможно?

Будь в этом мире хоть капля справедливости, они бы не смогли вас и пальцем тронуть. Ибо та боль, которую вы испытывали, отразилась бы в них самих усиленная многократно.
Навеяно сценкой из фильма "Пудра", в которой главный герой дал почувствовать другому боль умирающего оленя (неплохая мысль, кстати).
Т.е. в этом мире нет справедливости. 
Это раз.

Но ваши обидчики тоже не виноваты, поскольку им просто нравилось вас обижать.
Вы только вдумайтесь в это: "*Им нравилось причинять вам боль, и совершать насилие*".
Нравилось потому, что такова природа человека. 
Или вы считаете, что они сами себя создали, наделив при этом столь сложным механизмом получения наслаждений?
Т.е. в этом мире нет любви.
Это два.

С другой стороны, вы просто ничего не могли сделать.
Возможно, кто-то другой на вашем месте сумел дать сдачи, но в то время у вас не хватило смелости на подобный поступок. Хотя, вряд ли это помогло, потому что так только в сказках бывает. Даже "твердых орешков" опускают, ибо часто ситуация не подвластна каким-то правилам и решает грубая сила.
Вам причиняли боль, а вы ничего не могли с этим сделать.
Т.е. в мире царит насилие.
Это три.

Но даже и это не так страшно. Все можно перенести, если есть надежда на светлое будущее. Так, например, христиане легко переносили все страдания выпавшие на их долю, ибо: _"Блаженны вы, когда будут поносить вас и гнать и всячески неправедно злословить за Меня. Радуйтесь и веселитесь, ибо велика ваша награда на небесах"._
Но... мы то знаем что это все это "бабушкины сказки".
Т.е. в этом мире нет никакой надежды.
Это четыре.

Могу и дальше продолжать, да что толку.

----------


## TheRiddle

Честно говоря, прочитал это и захотелось просто упасть и больше не вставать... Именно такие мысли и приходят ко мне. Несправедливость, безысходность, невозможность что-то изменить. Но я четко помню те секундные моменты, когда мысли отступали и мои глаза открывались. И это был рай. Тот самый, о котором все говорят. Свобода, легкость, чистота, прохлада. Сейчас, когда я в середине очередной депрессии, очень больно вспоминать об этом, ведь опять же, я не могу призвать этот рай по своему желанию... 
Но я не хочу называть этот мир несправедливым только из-за людей. Ведь я и сам человек. И не могу выйти за пределы этого существа, чтобы оценить обстановку объективно. Но те секунды рая, которые я ощущал (без наркотиков, без алкоголя, без любого допинга), они каждый раз напоминают мне, что мир не при чем. Мир огромен, бесконечен. Как можно называть его несправедливым или жестоким только из-за каких-то букашек-людей?
Звери вон, убивают друг друга, делают жестокие на первый взгляд вещи. Но ведь они делают это для выживания, для еды. И мы едим убитых животных, наслаждаясь их мясом. Разве это несправедливо? Ведь курочки с коровками тоже могут заговорить о справедливости. А мы что ответим? А ничего. Мы не будем считать это несправедливым.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Разве это несправедливо? Ведь курочки с коровками тоже могут заговорить о справедливости.


 Ой! Не провоцируйте меня!  :Smile:  (Я вегетарианец именно по этическим причинам  :Wink: )

----------


## TheRiddle

Я вот подумал, а что, если мы неправильно воспринимаем слово "справедливость"? Ведь мы его используем только для удовлетворения своих желаний. Меня обидели - желаю, чтобы тот человек поплатился! У меня нет того, что есть у другого - какой ужас! Несправедливо! 
Мне кажется, это очень эгоистично. А что если посмотреть на это с другой стороны? Что если представить, что справедливости и несправедливости не существует? Что нам неизвестна такая концепция. Что останется? Те же ситуации, которые раньше считались несправедливыми, будут просто ситуациями. Меня обидели? Хорошо. Я обижен. Меня оскорбили? Ладно. Я оскорблен. И тут возникнет вопрос: "а почему я обижен или оскорблен?" А ведь потому, что я воспринимаю все это всерьез. Действительно, если бы меня, большого дядю, попытался оскорбить пятилетний малыш, воспринял бы я его всерьез? Оскорбился бы я? Нет. Появилась бы улыбка или желание дать ему по попе. Не более. Получается, что вся эта несправедливость приходит только тогда, когда вещи воспринимаются всерьез!

И еще по поводу ужасного мира и т.д. Вспомнил историю о человеке (я даже фильм о нем смотрел), который добровольно отказался от всего, переехал в тайгу, в глубокий лес, построил там себе домик и начал жить. Охотился, рыбу ловил и все. Совершенно один, людей там в радиусе 500 километров не было. И его спросили - вам одиноко? Он улыбнулся и сказал - нет. Его спросили - ты бы хотел друзей иметь, общаться с людьми, жену завести, семью? Он снова улыбнулся и сказал, что он в этом не нуждается. Его спросили - а как же цивилизация? Он сказал - в ней нет совершенно ничего такого. Наконец, ему задали вопрос - а вы хотели бы вернуться? Он сказал - ни за что на свете! 
А ведь я сейчас в таких же условиях - одинокий, ни с кем не общаюсь, понемногу работаю.  Но тот мужичок сверкал глазами, светился от улыбки, был абсолютно счастлив. А я с каждым днем сгораю потихоньку, провожу свою жизнь в страданиях. В чем же разница? Условия ведь одинаковые! Мне кажется, что разница в том, что он перестал воспринимать все всерьез. Но я так не могу. Ведь все вокруг вон общаются, семьи заводят, живут полной жизнью. И чувствую себя неполноценным, страдаю. Может тоже на природу рвануть? Хотя, даже если будет возможность - не решусь.

----------


## jeri

> Почему другие люди вас обижали?
> Почему вам больно?
> Как вообще это возможно?
> Будь в этом мире хоть капля справедливости, они бы не смогли вас и пальцем тронуть. Ибо та боль, которую вы испытывали, отразилась бы в них самих усиленная многократно.
> Т.е. в этом мире нет справедливости. 
>  Это раз.


 А представьте мир в котором Вас бы никто не обижал. Были бы Вы настолько мудры?. Может быть в этом и есть справедливость, Человек ,как-бы обидев Вас , на самом деле приподнес тем самым Вам какой-то урок,сделал Вас еще немного мудрее.

Да и вообще, проблема не в том, что тебя обидели, а в том, что ты обиделся!

                                                                   Притча

                                                           Забирайте свое себе!

Однажды Будда проходил со своими учениками мимо деревни, в которой жили противники буддистов. Жители деревни выскочили из домов, окружили Будду и учеников, и начали их оскорблять. Ученики тоже начали распаляться и готовы были дать отпор, однако присутствие Будды действовало успокаивающе. Но слова Будды привели в замешательство и жителей деревни, и учеников.

Он повернулся к ученикам и сказал:

— Вы разочаровали меня. Эти люди делают своё дело. Они разгневаны. Им кажется, что я враг их религии, их моральных ценностей. Эти люди оскорбляют меня, и это естественно. Но почему вы сердитесь? Почему вы позволили этим людям манипулировать вами? Вы сейчас зависите от них. Разве вы не свободны?

Жители деревни не ожидали такой реакции. Они были озадачены и притихли. В наступившей тишине Будда повернулся к ним:

— Вы всё сказали? Если вы не всё сказали, у вас ещё будет возможность высказать мне все, что вы думаете, когда мы будем возвращаться.

Люди из деревни были в полном недоумении, они спросили:

— Но мы же оскорбляли тебя, почему же ты не сердишься на нас?

— Вы — свободные люди, и то, что вы сделали, — ваше право. Я на это не реагирую.

Я тоже свободный человек. Ничто не может заставить меня реагировать, и никто не может влиять на меня и манипулировать мною. Я хозяин своих проявлений. Мои поступки вытекают из моего внутреннего состояния. А теперь я хотел бы задать вам вопрос, который касается вас. Жители деревни рядом с вашей приветствовали меня, они принесли с собой цветы, фрукты и сладости. Я сказал им: «Спасибо, но мы уже позавтракали. Заберите эти фрукты с моим благословением себе. Мы не можем нести их с собой, мы не носим с собой пищу». Теперь я спрашиваю вас: «Что они должны делать с тем, что я не принял и вернул им назад?»

Один человек из толпы сказал:

— Наверное, они забрали это домой, а дома раздали фрукты и сладости своим детям, своим семьям.

Будда улыбнулся:

— Что же будете делать вы со своими оскорблениями и проклятиями? Я не принимаю их. Если я отказываюсь от тех фруктов и сладостей, они должны забрать их обратно. Что можете сделать вы? Я отвергаю ваши оскорбления, так что и вы уносите свой груз по домам и делайте с ним всё, что хотите.

----------


## TheRiddle

И правда. Вот только как не принимать? Ведь кажется, что это принимается само по себе. Что нет выбора. Дождь льется с неба - я не могу не принимать его. Я промокну. Разве нет? А зонтик - это защита. Значит, я должен сначала принять дождь, а потом защититься от него...

----------


## jeri

> И правда. Вот только как не принимать? Ведь кажется, что это принимается само по себе. Что нет выбора. Дождь льется с неба - я не могу не принимать его. Я промокну.


 Но тут еще вопрос, как воспринимать дождь :Весело танцевать под дождем, защищаться зонтом или плакать, что ты весь такой мокрый и ничтожный)

----------


## TheRiddle

Ага, но это уже не принятие или непринятие. Тут уже вопрос отношения к вещам. Будда, к примеру, мог бы смеяться над обидчиками или плакать. Но он ведь вообще не принял их слова. Он даже не остался нейтральным. Он вообще никак не отнесся к этому. Его это не задело. Разные вещи получаются...

----------


## jeri

> Ага, но это уже не принятие или непринятие. Тут уже вопрос отношения к вещам. Будда, к примеру, мог бы смеяться над обидчиками или плакать. Но он ведь вообще не принял их слова. Он даже не остался нейтральным. Он вообще никак не отнесся к этому. Его это не задело. Разные вещи получаются...


 Ничего не разные)))

Слова то он принял( в том смысле, что услышал, принял информацию), но он не принял оскорбления, т.е. не оскорбился.

----------


## TheRiddle

Тогда получается, что я увидел дождь и принял его существование, но при этом не намок? Или, принял его существование, но не расстроился из-за того, что промок?

----------


## Ваня :)

Ребята, вы жжете!  :Smile:

----------


## TheRiddle

Скорее мочим  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeri

> Тогда получается, что я увидел дождь и принял его существование, но при этом не намок? Или, принял его существование, но не расстроился из-за того, что промок?


 Ну ,как-бы второй вариант))

Но ,думаю, аналогия с дождем не совсем подходит.

----------


## TheRiddle

Значит, таким же образом можно не принимать весь остальной мир. И даже можно не принимать себя. И даже не нужно быть. Просто ............... И не нужно называть себя - пускай другие это делают. И даже не нужно говорить "Я". И даже не нужно жить, потому что жизнь и так есть. Классненько получается  :Wink:

----------


## TheRiddle

Вы мне сейчас представление о многих вещах перевернули, если честно... Попробую испытать это на практике.

----------


## jeri

> Значит, таким же образом можно не принимать весь остальной мир. И даже можно не принимать себя. И даже не нужно быть. Просто ............... И не нужно называть себя - пускай другие это делают. И даже не нужно говорить "Я". И даже не нужно жить, потому что жизнь и так есть. Классненько получается


 Не перегибайте)))

----------


## TheRiddle

Не перегибаю. Это у меня такое мышление. Как спуск с высоченной горки :Smile:

----------


## jeri

> Не перегибаю. Это у меня такое мышление. Как спуск с высоченной горки


 Да уж, просто вихрь какой-то))

----------


## искусственный_сон

не может быть ничего идеального.
но наиболее хорошо мне было, и о суициде я думала только совсем абстрактно и отвлечённо, когда я встречалась с любимым парнем и пила антидепрессанты -- одного без другого малоэффективно.

----------


## Wismut

Жить и учиться в Хогвартсе.

----------


## Rum

> Жить и учиться в Хогвартсе.


 Я так однажды пьяная кричала, что мой дом в Хогвартсе и что меня зае*** эти маглы.

----------


## Floki

Вариантов идеальной жизни много, хоть бы один осуществился =)

1) Злой вариант - всеобщая анархия. Вот переклинило бы что-нибудь в головах людей и разные социальные нормы и правила просто исчезли бы. Совсем. У всех. И выживут сильнейшие, да (на мой взгляд, общество, создающее условия для слабых даёт иллюзию, что можно выжить, но на самом деле, всё по древним законам природы). Моя собственная судьба в данном случае особого значения не имеет, равно предпочла бы быструю (или не очень) смерть, либо наоборот прыгнула бы выше головы и ипользовала весь свой потенциал. Всё бессмысленно, поэтому пусть к чертям летит весь мир и это хорошо =)

2) Хотелось бы изменить свои личностные черты: более позитивное восприятие, повышенная стрессоустойчивость, повышенная психологическая и умственная выносливость и при этом стереть воспоминания о социальной жизни до 18 лет. Это вообщем-то снимает все проблемы. 

3) Самый идеальный и нереальный вариант - всё знать и всё уметь (от умения кататься на роликах до открытия новой научной теории), чтобы можно было свободно пушешествовать без финансового и физического ограничения. Образ жизни - кочевать с места на место, но при этом иметь и свой дом с мастерской, в котором можно творчеством позаниматься, рисовать, читать. И при всём этом быть с человеком, с которым есть взаимопонимание, на которого можно положиться.

----------


## ilya23

Отправится в какой ни будь из своих любимых миров, быть там здоровым, познакомится с интересными людьми да и не только людьми...Вместе изменять мир к лучшему разными способами

----------


## никитаstar

Я бы хотел жить. Чтоб все мои болезни исчезли. Чтоб я женился. Чтоб дети были у меня( 5 или 6 да можно и 8). Чтоб успех был в работе. Ну и дом хочу большой, чтоб большая семья уместилась. Ну вот и всё что нужно для моей жизни.

----------


## pipetkin32

идеальная жизнь для меня - никогда не рождаться и вообще не существовать
только так удастся избежать влияния того ужасного существа которое сидит на небесах (как нам кажется)

----------


## TheRiddle

Со временем стал понимать, что идеальная жизнь - быть здоровым. Жить без больниц, таблеток, врачей...

----------


## brusnika

побольше здоровья и хороших людей вокруг меня-моя идеальная жизнь, старых друзей, возвращения на Родину.

----------


## Римма

где есть постоянный приток энергии от других людей. где чувства всегда свежие и не приходится отпускать людей. где ты сам умеешь любить и например не ревнуешь а радуешься за другого. где ты добрый, а не гребаный социопат))) да где просто радуешься солнцу и цветам. как раньше. где ты самодостаточен и прочно стоишь на земле. и не думаешь о том, что жизнь в целом бессмысленна.

----------

